# برنامج Folio Viewer NFPA 2002 مهم جدا لكل مهندسي الحريق



## hady habib (5 مارس 2015)

السادة الزملاء

اقدم لكم 

*برنامج Folio Viewer
*
البرنامج يحتوي على كود الحريق *NFPA 2002* 
تجميع كل اكواد الحريق فى برنامج واحد يمكنك من العرض والتنقل والبحث والنسخ داخل كل اكواد الحريق بسهولة ويسر ولا غني عنه لكل مهندسي الحريق 

تجد البرنامج على هذا الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/sz8l1f4x0pc3cmj/NFPA2002_uploaded_by_Hady_Habib.rar

اسم الملف : NFPA2002_uploaded_by_Hady_Habib
حجم الملف : 177.46 MB


*وفى حالة وجود اى مشاكل فى التثبيت او التشغيل فأنا موجود *:84:​


----------



## hsfarid (13 مارس 2015)

اخى الفاضل هل يوجد عندك ريفشن احدث من 2002 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohumed33 (9 نوفمبر 2019)

سلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
ارجو اعادة التحميل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## معتصم بابكر (14 نوفمبر 2019)

لك جزيل الشكر و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ُُEscobar (15 يناير 2022)

hady habib قال:


> السادة الزملاء
> 
> اقدم لكم
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خير


----------

